# 6mm Remington



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I've been working on my Grandpa's old 6mm Remington, trying to get it sighted in. His method, for as long I can remember was "That rock is about right" and if the gun hit it, it was good enough. I want to do better than that.

Anyway, I'd like to know what model the action is. Its stamped with 788R, and 6MM and that's about it. I thought maybe a Remington 788, but when I looked up that model, there were a lot of differences. The 788 has a removable box magazine while my Grandpa's magazine is not removable, though it does have a trap door. The pictures I've seen of the 788 also have a clearly visible safety, while mine has no safety. :roll:

Part of the problem is my Grandpa's best friend was an excellent gunsmith, and he's worked on nearly every gun my Grandpa's ever owned. I'm pretty sure he restocked it, unless Remington offered it with a Mannlicher stock.



















I'm just curious really, but any help would be great.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

looks like a mauser.... with a modified bolt handle and s safety delete (both common mods to make room for a scope)
and of course re-barreled to 6mm.
back in the early 80's interarms made a gun that looked just like that one.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey, thanks! I think you may be right, the bolt handle definitely seems to be modified. When I looked closely I could see the brazing didn't look quite like factory. I'm still confused by the markings on the left side.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Your rifle looks like it is a Japanese type 99 WWII rifle. Google it up. Unless you are ABSOLUTELY sure what caliber the rifle is, I would take it to a gunsmith and find out.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I would concur that it is a Japanese Arisaka. It is definitely not a Remington 788. On a positive note, the Arisaka is possibly the strongest bolt action ever created. In destructive tests, P O Ackley could not blow one up, even with proof loads and an obstructed barrel.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> Your rifle looks like it is a Japanese type 99 WWII rifle. Google it up. Unless you are ABSOLUTELY sure what caliber the rifle is, I would take it to a gunsmith and find out.


There certainly are similarities, and I'm sure it been modified by my grandpa's friend. We've been shooting 6mm Remington through it forever that had better be it! I'm sure now that this is no off the shelf gun, but a custom made by my Grandpa's friend Bennett Ray. He's the best gunsmith I've ever seen, and made plenty of ofter gun from scratch. If it is a Japanese action, that's only part that is. The stock and barrel don't look anything like a Arisaka. That why I only took pics of the action, I'm pretty sure everything else is custom. But the Japanese action looks dang close, but with some custom work like the bolt handle.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Holy Crap! I just took a closer look and found the Chrysanthemum! Its halfway buried under neath the scope base but I'm pretty sure its there. How on earth did my Grandpa come across this? Gees, I wish I could talk to him, but he suffers from severe dementia, and any knowledge of this kind of stuff evaporated long ago. Anyway, I guess that little flower sealed it. Thanks guys!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

This website may help you identify some markings on the receiver.

http://www.cruffler.com/trivia-September00.html


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The Chrysanthemum is the symbol of the Emperor. Generally speaking, Ariskas that were captured in battle had the chrysanthemum while those that were surrendered had it ground off first in order not to dishonor the Emperor.
So having the symbol is pretty cool IMO.
Some people in the past mistakenly thought that it was some sort of Japanese paratrooper emblem.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember when you could want into just about any army surplus store in the nation and pick up a Arisaka Type 38 and Type 99 for under $75.00, you could also pick up a Mauser 99 for $150.00. But that was in the 60's and early 70's. So it wouldn't be that uncommon for someone to pick one up and modify it to a nice hunting rifle. 

I have a Arisaka 99 that has been converted to a .257 Roberts Improved and I love it, that is all except for the way that they designed the safty on them.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Critter said:


> I remember when you could want into just about any army surplus store in the nation and pick up a Arisaka Type 38 and Type 99 for under $75.00, you could also pick up a Mauser 99 for $150.00. But that was in the 60's and early 70's. So it wouldn't be that uncommon for someone to pick one up and modify it to a nice hunting rifle.
> 
> I have a Arisaka 99 that has been converted to a .257 Roberts Improved and I love it, that is all except for the way that they designed the safty on them.


Yeah, I'm sure that's what happened, as my Grandpa never served in the military. It's been a great gun. I've never used it personally on a hunt, but my Grandpa has taken a good number of deer with it. My only wish is that it had real safety. As long as I remember we just kept bolt handle turned up to act as the safety.



NHS said:


> This website may help you identify some markings on the receiver.
> 
> http://www.cruffler.com/trivia-September00.html


Interesting site, thanks. Looks like it was made in the Jinsen Arsenal. The other symbols are hard to read, but I'll try to figure them out.

Edit: Just figured out how the safety really works, but it hard to do with the scope and I don't think it work. Still, its amazing what you learn when you know what you're dealing with.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats awesome!!!! have you tried talking with him about it? you never know.... memories of that gun might be tucked away in a place that still works! My grandmothers brain is completly void of the last fifty years, but she has some very vivid memories of life prior to having her children????


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

chet said:


> Thats awesome!!!! have you tried talking with him about it? you never know.... memories of that gun might be tucked away in a place that still works! My grandmothers brain is completly void of the last fifty years, but she has some very vivid memories of life prior to having her children????


I'll have to try. He just had a kidney stone the size of a small chicken's egg (the doctor's exact words) blasted yesterday, so he's kind of out of it.


----------

